# Possibility of Reprogramming Radio/Module for additional feature?



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Send an email to White Audio and Media Services on Saturday. I guess he only works on radios on the weekends. 
He reprogrammed a 2015 Buick nav radio for my Cruze. It works like its supposed to, even has the 2015-up lines in the backup camera image that move with the steering wheel.


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

thebac said:


> Send an email to White Audio and Media Services on Saturday. I guess he only works on radios on the weekends.
> He reprogrammed a 2015 Buick nav radio for my Cruze. It works like its supposed to, even has the 2015-up lines in the backup camera image that move with the steering wheel.


So I'm guessing from your suggestion that is its possible to program the radio/module to enable the backup camera, regardless of VIN feature indications? 

I don't know if I feel comfortable shipping my factory headunit (or whatever) to a "stranger." Unless he just ships a USB with the update/changes to it; his site doesn't go into much details how the process works..
Perhaps the places I called to inquire about this, they didn't know how to do it, so just claimed it couldn't be done? I live (moved here a few years back) in the south, where majority of the people are not the sharpest tool in the crayon box, so maybe I should call some places outside of my state, Perhaps Florida, and see if they could do it, and just drive down there for the day...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes it can be done. 

But no it’s not easy. 

Your dealers are being truthful with you. 

GM corporate has the ability to turn this on. But it will not provide the coding to dealers. GM corporate has made this abundantly clear to dealers and has told them to not even contact them asking. Coding is specific to each VIN. 

The @thebac option is likely your best avenue to achieve the integrated solution you seek.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

If it was a feature that could be added to your vehicle through the dealer it would've been sold as a kit, which would include the rear camera, install and an activation code so the dealer could call GM and have them add the feature to your VIN. Once GM adds the option it would require a reprogram of most likely the BCM, so when the vehicle is in reverse the BCM will send a signal or ground out a signal from the radio to turn on display for the backup camera. Problem is a lot of the cost associated is the code provided to let GM turn it on. They want their money for factory options since they designed them to work with the vehicle.

What year Cruze is this on?


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

lonewolf04 said:


> if it was a feature that could be added to your vehicle through the dealer it would've been sold as a kit, which would include the rear camera, install and an activation code so the dealer could call gm and have them add the feature to your vin. Once gm adds the option it would require a reprogram of most likely the bcm, so when the vehicle is in reverse the bcm will send a signal or ground out a signal from the radio to turn on display for the backup camera. Problem is a lot of the cost associated is the code provided to let gm turn it on. They want their money for factory options since they designed them to work with the vehicle.
> 
> What year cruze is this on?


2015 2lt

The rear camera is part of a option package, I'm not sure what you mean by "kit."
Also looking at all the wiring, and Service Manual, it doesn't indicate the BCM plays a roll in it; but I could be wrong, most likely. But from what I can tell, the camera is activated when the reverse lights are turned on.. Which the BCM activate the reverse lights, and in the wiring harness for the trunk lid, the camera activation is spliced into that..
Just the myLink isn't switching to the camera view.. probably because its not enabled to do so..


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Slumnit said:


> 2015 2lt
> 
> The rear camera is part of a option package, I'm not sure what you mean by "kit."
> Also looking at all the wiring, and Service Manual, it doesn't indicate the BCM plays a roll in it; but I could be wrong, most likely. But from what I can tell, the camera is activated when the reverse lights are turned on.. Which the BCM activate the reverse lights, and in the wiring harness for the trunk lid, the camera activation is spliced into that..
> Just the myLink isn't switching to the camera view.. probably because its not enabled to do so..


The BCM sends signals over the GM LAN that lets the radio know the car is in reverse, and many other things, but the camera software and hardware is in the radio. Dealers cannot program the radio to include new features because the GM programming interface requires the mechanic to input the VIN number and it will only download and install the software for your VIN. The aftermarket companies can program the radios for a price. You must send them your radio. They flash the main ROM chip in the radio with software they pulled from a different car. 

I believe the cheapest alternative would be to find a different radio box on eBay. I have seen them as cheap as $25. But, you would need to program your VIN number into the replacement radio. Aftermarket companies can do this as well. It's easy to do, but it requires you to dismantle the radio so that you can reprogram a tiny chip with your VIN. There are posts in the forums that explain the process.


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

dhpnet said:


> The BCM sends signals over the GM LAN that lets the radio know the car is in reverse, and many other things, but the camera software and hardware is in the radio. Dealers cannot program the radio to include new features because the GM programming interface requires the mechanic to input the VIN number and it will only download and install the software for your VIN. The aftermarket companies can program the radios for a price. You must send them your radio. They flash the main ROM chip in the radio with software they pulled from a different car.
> 
> I believe the cheapest alternative would be to find a different radio box on eBay. I have seen them as cheap as $25. But, you would need to program your VIN number into the replacement radio. Aftermarket companies can do this as well. It's easy to do, but it requires you to dismantle the radio so that you can reprogram a tiny chip with your VIN. There are posts in the forums that explain the process.


So is the BCM just sending that signal to the radio normally, but the radio just doesn't react to it because it's not programmed to do so? Or would the BCM also have to reprogrammed so it sends that signal over GMLAN to the radio?

Think I trust people on eBay even less than sending my radio to a stranger; I looked around ebay at the "radio" box but none of them mention in the "details" if it supports Backup Camera or not. And I don't have the time to setup a eBay account, and message each person to ask if it does, and hope they don't BS just to make a sale. I've only put a little under $200 into the project; if its not something I can do by just taking it to a Certified Service Center, or buy something online to program myself, then I'm okay with the loss of $200... 

A friend of mine used gm-navigation[dot]com to program his factory radio on his 2016 Chevy Silverado; He bought the Factory Tailgate Handle w/ Camera from a gmparts website, then bought a GM Backup Camera Programmer from gm-navigation which was just a OBD2 dongle that he just plugged into the car and it enabled the Rear-View camera.. unfortunately their site doesn't list the Cruze as a supported vehicle. Not understanding why the Cruze is more cumbersome to get a simple function enabled. I own the vehicle, I should be able to do whatever I want to it, but unfortunately big corps have to squeeze every dollar out the little people.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

That sight is very limited in it's product. I don't see chevrolet listed at all. Let alone just the cruze.


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> That sight is very limited in it's product. I don't see chevrolet listed at all. Let alone just the cruze.


That *site* (gm-navigation) was just a reference to the seller my friend used. The Silverado is a Chevrolet (GM) vehicle, though so it does list Chevy, but not the chevy cruze. 
The actual OBDGenie site lists the 2016-2018 Chevrolet Cruze.

Unless you are referring to whiteautoandmedia; they have a Chevrolet or two listed..


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I emailed White back and forth over a weekend, just to doublecheck he could do the job. I would recommend to do that first if you have any questions. Keep in mind, though...he seems to be hard to get ahold of sometimes. At least thats what Ive read on other forums. 

Now that I think about it, you just might have to have the BCM reprogrammed with the Back up camera option enabled in order for it to work properly. Im not 100% up on how the options work on these cars yet, but Im working on it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> I believe the cheapest alternative would be to find a different radio box on eBay. I have seen them as cheap as $25. But, you would need to program your VIN number into the replacement radio. Aftermarket companies can do this as well. It's easy to do, but it requires you to dismantle the radio so that you can reprogram a tiny chip with your VIN. There are posts in the forums that explain the process.


^ This. The key is to get a radio for the Cruze that had all the options you wish to use. The kit to reprogram the VIN is cheap. To date, "the collective" hasn't figured out how to program that.

While I'm sure WhiteAuto can do it, I thought the price was pretty steep. I'd be interested in hearing what it is now.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Slumnit said:


> That *site* (gm-navigation) was just a reference to the seller my friend used. The Silverado is a Chevrolet (GM) vehicle, though so it does list Chevy, but not the chevy cruze.
> The actual OBDGenie site lists the 2016-2018 Chevrolet Cruze.
> 
> Unless you are referring to whiteautoandmedia; they have a Chevrolet or two listed..


I looked at 1 of the categories and didn't see chevrolet on the list. Saw gm and buick. But not chevrolet. 
Don't remember which category. But i see chevrolet, cad, buick, and gmc under the nav category.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Slumnit said:


> Think I trust people on eBay even less than sending my radio to a stranger; I looked around ebay at the "radio" box but none of them mention in the "details" if it supports Backup Camera or not.


Interesting. You won't trust a licensed business on eBay to sell you a $50 radio (most of them come from salvage yards), but you will trust complete strangers on a forum to give you advice on how to dismantle your vehicle. 

From what I have seen, very few Cruzes with My Link did not have the backup camera. I think they were only fleet vehicles. I have purchased 4 My Link radios on eBay and all of them had the backup camera software.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You can sign up for services on the web that will give you the RPO codes for a given VIN. Then you just need a list of RPO codes and the VIN from the seller and you'll know if the radio will work for you or not.


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

dhpnet said:


> Interesting. You won't trust a licensed business on eBay to sell you a $50 radio (most of them come from salvage yards), but you will trust complete strangers on a forum to give you advice on how to dismantle your vehicle.
> 
> From what I have seen, very few Cruzes with My Link did not have the backup camera. I think they were only fleet vehicles. I have purchased 4 My Link radios on eBay and all of them had the backup camera software.



Assuming those "sellers" are in fact legally licensed business; Also I take what people say on the internet with a grain of salt. I'll take the answer/suggestions from multiple persons, from multiple sources/sites, and then research those suggestions even further myself.
Plus the "strangers" on a forum are not selling me information, so less likely to provide false, while possibly misguided based on what they believe to be true, information to make a quick $$. Anyways, off topic.

I'll source one out of a junkyard myself if need be, before buying one from ebay; but before I do that I'll keep researching to see if I can find a way to reprogram it myself, which would make a nice little side project.


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

dhpnet said:


> The BCM sends signals over the GM LAN that lets the radio know the car is in reverse, and many other things, but the camera software and hardware is in the radio. Dealers cannot program the radio to include new features because the GM programming interface requires the mechanic to input the VIN number and it will only download and install the software for your VIN. The aftermarket companies can program the radios for a price. You must send them your radio. They flash the main ROM chip in the radio with software they pulled from a different car.


I was able to reprogram it myself; not "aftermarket companies" needed. They wanted to charge me $199 to do something that took me 10 min to do.



Tomko said:


> Yes it can be done.
> 
> But no it’s not easy.
> 
> GM corporate has the ability to turn this on. But it will not provide the coding to dealers. GM corporate has made this abundantly clear to dealers and has told them to not even contact them asking. Coding is specific to each VIN.


It was done. And it was rather easy. Hardest part was putting in the time/effort to research how to do it..
Odd they won't give the information to Certified GM/Chevy Service Center, but a guy messing around with his car in the garage is able to do it..



lonewolf04 said:


> If it was a feature that could be added to your vehicle through the dealer it would've been sold as a kit, which would include the rear camera, install and an activation code so the dealer could call GM and have them add the feature to your VIN. Once GM adds the option it would require a reprogram of most likely the BCM, so when the vehicle is in reverse the BCM will send a signal or ground out a signal from the radio to turn on display for the backup camera. Problem is a lot of the cost associated is the code provided to let GM turn it on. They want their money for factory options since they designed them to work with the vehicle.


BCM didn't need to be programmed, or modified at all, at least not in my case; just a change to the Radio [module] was need.




Video of it working now; https://streamable.com/04stn
So nice to have a backup camera again


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Slumnit said:


> I was able to reprogram it myself; not "aftermarket companies" needed. They wanted to charge me $199 to do something that took me 10 min to do.


What exactly where you able to re-program? There are other threads here on how to do the VIN, but I don't remember reading how to enable/disable features.

I do know things in the tone control between regular and premium sound are in the same chip as the VIN. I was able to get a "premium" system to work in a "regular" car. But others haven't been able to do the reverse and get it to work.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Slumnit said:


> I was able to reprogram it myself; not "aftermarket companies" needed. They wanted to charge me $199 to do something that took me 10 min to do.


Please share what you did. We are interested and you left us hanging.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing the video. Glad you got it working. But I am very curious how you did it. Would be great for others who have the same issue.


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> What exactly where you able to re-program? There are other threads here on how to do the VIN, but I don't remember reading how to enable/disable features.
> 
> I do know things in the tone control between regular and premium sound are in the same chip as the VIN. I was able to get a "premium" system to work in a "regular" car. But others haven't been able to do the reverse and get it to work.


It still has the original VIN programmed to it. I just altered/injected the one Calibration I needed for the Rearview Camera to be enabled.



dhpnet said:


> Please share what you did. We are interested and you left us hanging.


Used a combination of TIS2Web/SPS, Fiddler, java debug console and a J-2534 Programming tool borrowed from a friend of a friend.
Found a VIN online of the same Make/Model/Year as mine, that had the backup camera enabled. Ran fiddler while tis2web/sps downloaded/requested the calibrations for each "setting" in the radio for that VIN. Logged the requests & responses from tis2webs proxy.
Then went back, entered my vehicles VIN, then when tis2web/sps requested the calibration for the Review Camera, I interrupted the request, injected the response for the calibration I got from the other VIN. Then let all the other request pass through as normal.
The maintain the original VIN, and other settings/calibrations, but allowed the Rearview Camera to be enabled.


SPS cost like $50 for 3 day access; but that's $150+ cheaper than one of these "aftermarket guys" wanna charge, also didn't have to tear my dash apart, or worry about shipping my radio receiver/headunit to someone and hoping I get it back.

I found a J-2534 Programming Tool on amazon for like $100; but luckily a friend of mine, knows a guy that has a auto-repair shop that has a GM MDI & Tech2, which he let me borrow the MDI for the day.
He said the ones on Amazon would work too, but they don't provide any current software or support for them if needed; so I guess if ya can't borrow a MDI or Tech2, ya could get the one on Amazon and just tinker with it till ya figure it out.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Slumnit said:


> It still has the original VIN programmed to it. I just altered/injected the one Calibration I needed for the Rearview Camera to be enabled.
> 
> Used a combination of TIS2Web/SPS, Fiddler, java debug console and a J-2534 Programming tool borrowed from a friend of a friend.
> Found a VIN online of the same Make/Model/Year as mine, that had the backup camera enabled. Ran fiddler while tis2web/sps downloaded/requested the calibrations for each "setting" in the radio for that VIN. Logged the requests & responses from tis2webs proxy.
> ...


Very awesome. That's a unique work around. Thanks for sharing. That information could help someone else in the future. It's good that you have some knowledge of web debugging and a friend with a programming tool. You probably could have loaded all of the radio calibrations from the other VIN without any problems, but your approach is safer. Happy to hear you got it all working. The backup camera is a nice feature in my opinion. Probably the thing I like most about my upgrade to My Link. 

Your approach to this fix makes me think that this could potentially work to make any My Link radio work. With a $50 subscription and a programming tool someone could probably load the software into any new radio. The VIN number would need to be cleared first if it came from a different car. The programmer is the hard part. I have heard bad stories about cheap Chinese programmers not working, and good ones are very expensive.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Slumnit said:


> It still has the original VIN programmed to it. I just altered/injected the one Calibration I needed for the Rearview Camera to be enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Used a combination of TIS2Web/SPS, Fiddler, java debug console and a J-2534 Programming tool borrowed from a friend of a friend.


Very cool. I'm sure that's an approach that played to your strengths. I'm just as happy I went with a "box swap" for my project. If nothing else, it gave me a "path of retreat" if things went wrong. 

You don't have to take apart the whole dash - just the center stack.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> The programmer is the hard part. I have heard bad stories about cheap Chinese programmers not working, and good ones are very expensive.


You might be interested in the video and links on this page. Skip the first 5 minutes.

Now, I think that car uses Tech2, but the device is it's supposed to emulate a GDS2, so that's the hard/expensive part. All that's left is a laptop, a network connection and a subscription.


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> You might be interested in the video and links on this page. Skip the first 5 minutes.
> 
> Now, I think that car uses Tech2, but the device is it's supposed to emulate a GDS2, so that's the hard/expensive part. All that's left is a laptop, a network connection and a subscription.


Tech2 is a diagnostic & programming tool. GDS2 is software "Global Diagnostic Software" v2.
The tool they linked/used in the video to run the diagnostics and relearn the clutch is the J-2534 Programming Tool I mentioned in previous post for like $100 on amazon (for the USB version).
The one I borrowed from a friend of a friend was a VSI-2534 Passthrough Tool. Same thing.. just more expensive. 
And that tool provides Tech2Win (emulator version of the software that runs on the Tech2 Devices.) SPS subscription/software is all that was needed for programming.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok, I guess to get the terminology straight, what's needed is an inexpensive version of the GM MDI. It's the "factory" hardware interface that allow the GDS2 software to talk to the car. An authentic MDI is crazy expensive. As I understand it, the tool found in the links will do the same function as the MDI. 

I'm not sure how hard it is to get the GDS2 software - I think it's a download if you sign up for the GM SPS (Service Programming System) subscription.

The VSI-2534 looks nice, but still seems to have a 4-figure price tag.

BTW, how long did it take to program the radio? I've heard it can take awhile for a software upgrade.


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> Ok, I guess to get the terminology straight, what's needed is an inexpensive version of the GM MDI. It's the "factory" hardware interface that allow the GDS2 software to talk to the car. An authentic MDI is crazy expensive. As I understand it, the tool found in the links will do the same function as the MDI.
> 
> I'm not sure how hard it is to get the GDS2 software - I think it's a download if you sign up for the GM SPS (Service Programming System) subscription.
> 
> The VSI-2534 looks nice, but still seems to have a 4-figure price tag.


GDS2 is more for checking DTC codes, Checking Module ID/VIN/Part#, etc.. its doesn't let you program anything, as far as I was able to tell. I played around with the copy that comes with the VSI tool.
A copy comes with that VXDIAG tool, but its reported to be outdated and has to run inside a VM (Virtual Machine.) And Idk if its legit or not.
It's a seperate subscription to access GDC2 software from GM for like $57 for 3 days?? SPS was like $50-55 for 2 or 3 days.

They apparently added a new "service subscription" to ACDelco 


*Vehicle Programming Software*
Includes: 24 months access to program all modules for one vehicle (VIN)

Which is rather BS since I just paid $50+ for 3 day? But I'm not sure if that's the same SPS software as it doesn't have details as to what it includes.. but I know that option wasn't there 4 days ago. 
That also might not work, since it says limited to 1 VIN, so maybe its a custom version of SPS that doesn't let you manually enter a VIN? Idk, not spending another $40 to find out either.

And the SPS Subscription isn't even showing up for me anymore as a purchase option.. which is strange, no? Maybe they read this thread and removed it? lol that would be crazy... but doubtful.

https://www.acdelcotds.com



ChevyGuy said:


> BTW, how long did it take to program the radio? I've heard it can take awhile for a software upgrade.


Well it took me a little longer that "normal" to update to radio, but even with what I did it took all of 5 min to update the radio.. 
Same for the other modules, which I went ahead and made sure they were updated as well.. About 5 min for each. One or Two took a little longer because you have to interact with it -- Turn on Ignition, Press Brake Pedal, etc.
I did all this on a 30 Min lunch break at work, while eating my turkey sammich


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

So, if the radio came from a car with a backup camera, it should work in my car after I program the VIN so the radio works, correct? Hope thats what I have been reading. :icon_scratch:

Can you just splice the power wire for the camera to one of your backup lights?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> So, if the radio came from a car with a backup camera, it should work in my car after I program the VIN so the radio works, correct? Hope thats what I have been reading. :icon_scratch:


Should. But make sure the new radio also came out of a car with the same sound setup (6 speaker or 9 speaker) or it will sound terrible.




PAChevyCruze said:


> Can you just splice the power wire for the camera to one of your backup lights?


You can give it a try - but I find the backup camera stays on for several seconds after you switch out of gear. If you tie the power to the backup light, you may lose signal immediately and have a black screen for several seconds.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Should. But make sure the new radio also came out of a car with the same sound setup (6 speaker or 9 speaker) or it will sound terrible.


Yes, it came with the pioneer system. At least the picture of the car they had posted had it. 





ChevyGuy said:


> You can give it a try - but I find the backup camera stays on for several seconds after you switch out of gear. If you tie the power to the backup light, you may lose signal immediately and have a black screen for several seconds.


I believe the wiring kit I purchased has the connection for the backup camera. So, we shall see. :th_coolio:

Where else would you wire the power switch?


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

First of all, kudos on high jacking this thread with none relevant questions..


PAChevyCruze said:


> So, if the radio came from a car with a backup camera, it should work in my car after I program the VIN so the radio works, correct? Hope thats what I have been reading. :icon_scratch:


As long as you don't try to program it with SPS you should be golden; Since ADelco only lets you purchase 1 VIN now, it would override any of the current settings in the radio with the settings/calibration assigned to your VIN.
You'll have to use whatever trick someone mentioned about resetting the "VIN" chip inside the radio itself...

Can you just splice the power wire for the camera to one of your backup lights?[/QUOTE]
Are you trying to use an Aftermarket camera? That would supply the camera with power, which most aftermarket $20 cameras on email turn on/activate when power is supplied..


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> So, if the radio came from a car with a backup camera, it should work in my car after I program the VIN so the radio works, correct? Hope thats what I have been reading. :icon_scratch:
> 
> Can you just splice the power wire for the camera to one of your backup lights?


Correct. If you have a radio from a Cruze that had a backup camera, and you have the OEM camera installed and all the wiring in place, it should work after programming the VIN. The OP didn't have the camera and needed to reprogram the main software calibrations in his radio to add the camera feature. 

You should use the correct wiring and the correct backup camera. See my other posts on wiring for My Link. The radio gets the signal that the car is in reverse from the BCM over the LAN. The OEM camera uses the voltage from the backup lights as a signal to let it know that it needs to turn on, but it doesn't use it to power the camera.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Slumnit said:


> First of all, kudos on high jacking this thread with none relevant questions..


 If you're talking to me, first of all, this has to do with the adding of the backup camera and programming, as mentioned in the first post, does it not? So how does this fall under "hijacking"? Please explain. Thanks.


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

PAChevyCruze said:


> If you're talking to me, first of all, this has to do with the adding of the backup camera and programming, as mentioned in the first post, does it not? So how does this fall under "hijacking"? Please explain. Thanks.


Because this topic was about REPROGRAMMING the existing radio/headunit in the vehicle.. Not replacing it with a already programmed one from another vehicle..
And utilizing the Stock/Factory Backup Camera and Wiring Harness... Which doesn't require splicing into anything. But manly its for adding functions/feature to the existing stereo/headunit.. the camera was just the first wanted feature..
next will be Auto Climate control


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> The OEM camera uses the voltage from the backup lights as a signal to let it know that it needs to turn on, but it doesn't use it to power the camera.


IIRC, the OEM camera is powered by the BCM. I don't think there's any connection to the backup lights.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Slumnit said:


> Because this topic was about REPROGRAMMING the existing radio/headunit in the vehicle.. Not replacing it with a already programmed one from another vehicle..
> And utilizing the Stock/Factory Backup Camera and Wiring Harness... Which doesn't require splicing into anything. But manly its for adding functions/feature to the existing stereo/headunit.. the camera was just the first wanted feature..
> next will be Auto Climate control


Still dont think it was a TRUE hijack. :wink:  Peace.


----------



## Steve83ta (May 7, 2020)

Slumnit said:


> Tech2 is a diagnostic & programming tool. GDS2 is software "Global Diagnostic Software" v2.
> The tool they linked/used in the video to run the diagnostics and relearn the clutch is the J-2534 Programming Tool I mentioned in previous post for like $100 on amazon (for the USB version).
> The one I borrowed from a friend of a friend was a VSI-2534 Passthrough Tool. Same thing.. just more expensive.
> And that tool provides Tech2Win (emulator version of the software that runs on the Tech2 Devices.) SPS subscription/software is all that was needed for programming.


I had a quick question and it kind of pertains to your answer, I’m in trying to program a navy update in my 2018 Camaro. However it’s been like just like your cruise and your back up camera I have a 2I had a quick question and it kind of pertains to your answer, I’m in trying to program a navy update in my 2018 Camaro. However it’s been like just like your cruise and your back up camera I have a j234 Box as well as access to GM’s SPS site, I’ve also downloaded fiddler, however that’s where my knowledge gets fussy I’m not sure how to use that program we’re had a log the particular things that I need to log in order to get Marry to work on the new module with retaining my original vaBox as well as access to GM’s SPS site, I’ve also downloaded fiddler, however that’s where my knowledge gets fussy I’m not sure how to use that program we’re had a log the particular things that I need to log in order to get Marry to work on the new module with retaining my original vin.
Is there any kind of walk through you can guide me through or better yet some pics or slide shots or video. Any help would be greatly appreciated hell I’m really to send you the module and have your program it just about and that frustrated. Is there any kind of walk-through you could guide me through or better yet some pics or slide shots or video. Any help would be greatly appreciated hell I’m really to send you the module and have your program it just about and that frustrated
Any info would be great

Steve Thomas


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Fiddler has never been necessary.

To add new features to a module, you need to register a vin of a vehicle that has the options you want to your ACDelco TISWeb account. Then connect the PC to your vehicle and start TISWeb. Change your vehicle's VIN to the one you have registered and flash the module you want to update. It's all I had to do to change a radio from a 2018 Casada to 2016 Limited Cruze with backup camera and change my bcm to enable remote start.

I had to change the BCM's VIN back to my vehicle's after the flash but the radio will be placed into VIN Relearn mode after being flashed and auto detect the VIN of the vehicle it's installed in after a reboot.


----------



## kravatnik (Apr 24, 2021)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Fiddler has never been necessary.
> 
> To add new features to a module, you need to register a vin of a vehicle that has the options you want to your ACDelco TISWeb account. Then connect the PC to your vehicle and start TISWeb. Change your vehicle's VIN to the one you have registered and flash the module you want to update. It's all I had to do to change a radio from a 2018 Casada to 2016 Limited Cruze with backup camera and change my bcm to enable remote start.
> 
> I had to change the BCM's VIN back to my vehicle's after the flash but the radio will be placed into VIN Relearn mode after being flashed and auto detect the VIN of the vehicle it's installed in after a reboot.


How had you change the BCM's VIN back?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

kravatnik said:


> How had you change the BCM's VIN back?


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

